# End of year recap anyone?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i think so yall add onto this so i can see how everyone else 2012 went


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Great Pictures!:fishing:


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Not near as good as your year.


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great pics CutBait. I really enjoyed the show with Capt E


----------



## Birch13 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Cutbait91..................Well done, you had a very productive year. Nice size fish, several species, great job. 

Birch13..................also a fine job, good looking Trout and Reds. Congrats.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Highlight of my year/ moved to Maryland


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

mine was prob catching some big flounder off the pawleys island bridge


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Great pictures


----------

